# business ideas???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So many people want to come here and do something. what would work??? I dont know. I have many ideas and thoughts which I'm not able to do anything about, so I thought I'd put them on here. I dont know if any of them are possible but I'm sure theres a niche in the market.

I often think that Spanish houses could do with guttering (not many have them), it would stop the [email protected] being washed off the roofs onto the terraces, it would maybe help with water conservation etc if they were linked to water butts, deposits... 

Home insulation/central heating which is something the spanish dont seem to have caught onto yet - houses are bloody freezing in the winter and not cheap to heat??? These houses are supposed to be built like this to keep em cool in the summer - but that doesnt happen either cos they're not insulated to keep the cool in when air con is used

I dont know if these are silly ideas or possible???? and I dont know if I'm addressing this to would-be expats or existing who may shoot my ideas down in flames! Thoughts anyone???

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know if any of them are possible but I'm sure theres a niche in the market.
> 
> I often think that Spanish houses could do with guttering, it would maybe help with water conservation etc if they were linked to water butts, deposits...
> 
> ...



I agree. The expats would surely pay to have it done. The Spanish probably not


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I agree. The expats would surely pay to have it done. The Spanish probably not


I know theres not a lot of money for this kinda stuff, but surely with a bit of marketing to both ex-pats and the Spanish the idea that it could save them money (as with solar panels) it could catch on to both ?????????????
Jo


----------



## AfroSaxon (Jan 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...houses are bloody freezing in the winter and not cheap to heat???
> 
> Jo


Jo, to me there's one thing not to be messed with...and that's the cold! I know you're serious because I read that you had your coat on indoors at one point!

Personally, we think it's a great pointer for those thinking of setting up a business in Spain. We all think it's hot 365 over there but of course, that's rubbish. should we do end up buying a property in Andalucia, insulating will _*definitely*_ be the first thing we'll do or I shall surely die!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Business ideas???*



AfroSaxon said:


> Jo, to me there's one thing not to be messed with...and that's the cold! I know you're serious because I read that you had your coat on indoors at one point!
> 
> Personally, we think it's a great pointer for those thinking of setting up a business in Spain. We all think it's hot 365 over there but of course, that's rubbish. should we do end up buying a property in Andalucia, insulating will _*definitely*_ be the first thing we'll do or I shall surely die!


Hi funny you should mention insulation? Our next door neighbour is havig cavity wall insulation injected, as we speak, I stood for a while watching. Doesn't seem to be much to it. one man, 7.5ton box van with a machine in it, drill hole, push nozzle in, press trigger, collect money? Wonder what it costs to set up.
Miller pattison are the firm doing the job, might look into it.
or I could ask the man who is coming on friday to upgrade our loft insulation, which was ordered in October for fitting before Xmas, Ha! ha! after many phone calls., we are assured that they will be here friday between 4-6pm They had better be we have just spent the last 2 days emptying the loft, hopefully once sorted through most of it will be going to the tip.
I'll stop waffling for now regards griz616


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo, the idea on guttering is a good one. I know I had a real hassle getting gutters fitted to our place a few years ago. I know that it is a real pain in the butt when tring to get into the house when it is raining and it feels like you are under a waterfall with the rain cascading off the roof and down your neck!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

MMM - depends where you are I suppose. Here just about all houses have guttering - and all I've seen built since I've been here have some form of insulation. I believe the building reg's changed at about the turn of the millennium. They keep changing too - here it's now OBLIGATORY to have solar water heating on new properties - shame they're not building much new innit!

Aftermarket - well it will depend on WHO PAYS. Most landlords are not going to bother at a guess. So it means owner/residents. My guess is you'd need a HUGE catchment area for it to work. PLUS if after market expect a fair amount of weekend working. So many places in expatland were NEVER designed for all year living. Were always aimed at holiday makers.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> MMM - depends where you are I suppose. Here just about all houses have guttering - and all I've seen built since I've been here have some form of insulation.
> 
> Many places in expatland were NEVER designed for all year living. Were always aimed at holiday makers.



Very true and often heard it said that most of the properties in expatland are built with sub-standard materials. Hence, what looks like a bargain might well turn out to be a mistake if purchased.

Most houses in the North of Spain have guttering and insulation, apart from the properties designed as holiday homes. So it would seem that unless you take the time to investigate exactly what materials have been used and whether or not any form of damp-proofing or / and insulation has been carried out - then buying a property in Spain could well have its (rather expensive) pitfalls in the future.

Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

One other point - Spaniards seem to like living in flats or terraces too. Not always due to finance either.

A plus of this is that heating costs are MUCH less. Even in Spanish flats with no central heating - flats are often surprisingly warm in winter. Maybe this should also be a lesson for "long stay" expats!. 

I'll confess that I do not enjoy "flat" living. But heating etc is one area where I'm aware we're as such disadvantaged.


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

*ideas!*



chris(madrid) said:


> One other point - Spaniards seem to like living in flats or terraces too. Not always due to finance either.
> 
> A plus of this is that heating costs are MUCH less. Even in Spanish flats with no central heating - flats are often surprisingly warm in winter. Maybe this should also be a lesson for "long stay" expats!.
> 
> I'll confess that I do not enjoy "flat" living. But heating etc is one area where I'm aware we're as such disadvantaged.


Hi all, interesting thread. Here in Madrid there are already many companies doing gutters, in spanish ' canalones'. On the subject of central heating in the more northerly parts of the country central heating is common and in the south air con is more the norm. Spainsh houses are constructed on the main using a cavity brick, lightweight with lots of holes in it, this keeps homes cool in summer and warm in winter. I have some knowledge of spanish construction being a Carpenter, squarecarpinteria in madrid

Another idea i think may be second hand furniture etc. Generally the Spanish prefer to buy new but with 13.9 per cent unemployment attitudes may change.

John j Madrid


----------

